# I have yet to name him(mainecoon kitten)



## neko (May 8, 2011)




----------



## sparkle23 (Jun 28, 2011)

Awwww... how cute....

He is yet to grow into the cat tree!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Very sweet  Hope you chose a lovely name for him


----------



## neko (May 8, 2011)

sparkle23 said:


> Awwww... how cute....
> 
> He is yet to grow into the cat tree!


It's not actually his lol, it's Miyu's  He'll be getting his own.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

what is his pedigree name, there might be something there


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

hes lovely


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Adorable kit!


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

He looks like a Jasper to me!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

He's adorable!! Miyu is a lovely name...very unusual so I'm looking forward to hear what you name this one.

Don't tell my husband, but I've put our name down for another one


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Bruce or Vince  i love these names


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

he looks lovely and cheeky


----------



## neko (May 8, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> what is his pedigree name, there might be something there


noo i don't want to name him as his pedigree name, i want to name him as a pet, part of our family.


----------



## neko (May 8, 2011)

2lisa2 said:


> hes lovely


thank you


----------



## neko (May 8, 2011)

ChatterPuss said:


> He looks like a Jasper to me!


-__- my mom's boyfriend's moggie is called Jasper lol


----------



## neko (May 8, 2011)

LouiseH said:


> He's adorable!! Miyu is a lovely name...very unusual so I'm looking forward to hear what you name this one.
> 
> Don't tell my husband, but I've put our name down for another one


Oh gosh!>_<haha
i said i wouldn't have another kitten after miyu because she's my baby <3
i wouldn't be here if it weren't for her ^_^;
but when she was spayed she had already gone into season and became very distressed looking for kittens that didn't exist(i'm not sure why, but it seemed that in her mind no more season = she has kittens) so i bought him for her really, she's taking a little time adjusting because the last 2 cats she met(before him, and my moms new cat) attacked her(spat and snarled so she thinks hes going to try to eat her or something LOL
(the only reason those cats were in the house was because my sister wanted to know if i wanted them, as she knew i was looking for a cat - she didn't realize i wanted a kitten, for miyu) i was holding miyu and mom was holding the other so that miyu could smell him(with the safety of being able to be taken away immediately if the cat snarled etc) and he did.
Before that she was rather submissive towards them and making cooing noises, but now she's rather scared ..i'm sure it wont last though she's very interested in the kitten especially when he cries(he cries if he can't find his favorite toy LOL) and he's already adopted her as his mom, his favorite toy is actually hers and smells of her.. he also suckles on anything that she's slept on or has her fur on, it's so cute.
They're rather lovely aren't they, mainecoons. 
possibly my favorite breed after ragdolls, but this will be my last cat

Also Miyu is a japanese name
Miyu-hime written with the kanji characters for beautiful evening princess, but the character for 'evening' also looks like 'moon'  it's really special to me because it relates to what happened when we first bought her home<3
translated directly into english it's beautiful evening(moon princess) but in japanese the first part of the name is put last, for example if your name was jenna hodgkiss.. you would be called hodgekiss jenna.. so miyu's name is actually princess beautiful evening(moon) and she does actually come to 'princess' when she's in a mood and refuses to react when we call her

Since he's miyu's kitten i _was _thinking of calling him Aisha(which is apparently a name that is related to the moon goddess, which relates to miyu's name^_^) but aisha is a female name -__- he's going to be a biiig boy so i don't think it'll suit him when he's older.
I was also thinking of sebastian or jambear 
my friend in america suggested simba or ashes
also i jokingly called him Edgar(i have a thing for edgar allan poe <3) and he came running to me purring O_O;
so i really have no idea at the moment, recently he just comes running to me nomatter what i call him lol!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

See, now I know the meaning of Miyu I love it even more!! It would be lovely for him to have a similar name 

Although, I do love the name Ed(gar) too. My dad is Edgar and I named one of my seahorses after him. My mum wasn't too impressed because I named one after her too but sadly she died soon after I got her :shocked: I think she doesn't like hearing that Ed is flirting with Lily to be honest!


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

awwww  i hope you find a lovely name for him!


----------



## neko (May 8, 2011)

LouiseH said:


> See, now I know the meaning of Miyu I love it even more!! It would be lovely for him to have a similar name
> 
> Although, I do love the name Ed(gar) too. My dad is Edgar and I named one of my seahorses after him. My mum wasn't too impressed because I named one after her too but sadly she died soon after I got her :shocked: I think she doesn't like hearing that Ed is flirting with Lily to be honest!


thats really funny and cute , i'd love to have seahorses!!<3


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

I think Baloo would suit him from the Jungle Book !


----------



## bilzin (Apr 17, 2011)

He looks a ZIP to me !


----------



## neko (May 8, 2011)

ChatterPuss said:


> I think Baloo would suit him from the Jungle Book !


haha I think Baloo suits him aswell
We've named him sebastian, but sometimes I call him KiKi XD, because he comes to that due to the fact I say it so often(It's my fiance's nickname )
He's growing soo big already  <3


----------

